# Kompressorkühlung



## JuliusS (13. Januar 2010)

*Kompressorkühlung*

Guckt mal hier : News: OCZ Cryo-Z - Rückkehr der Phasenkühlung | Kühlung | News | Hardware | GameStar.de

Kann man so ein Adapter für unser Stromnetz kaufen ??? Und wenn ja wisst ihr zufällig einen anderen Shop der den Cryo-Z günstiger hat ??? PS: Bin hab erst 4Jahre Englisch auf Gymi von daher ist so eine Shopsuche für mich sehr schwer !!!! Achso kann man die Temps von einer Kompressorkühlun regeln ??? (um Kondenswasser zu vermeiden)


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

das teil ist zu geil..wenig kühlleistung aber dafür nen augenschmaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Kompressorkühlungen würde ich lieber bei Privatpersonen kaufen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1845-patrickclouds.html 

Die funktionieren in Deutschland zu 100% und sind auch meinstens besser  Und nein die Kompressorkühlungen lassen sich nicht regeln.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*



der8auer schrieb:


> Die funktionieren in Deutschland zu 100% und sind auch meinstens besser


aber die besseren fallen doch größer aus oder nich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Nein, die technik ist die selbe. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/882-mein-neues-spielzeug.html 
Nur mehrstufige Kaskaden sind größer - erreichen aber auch deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/4PS Kompressor der war bestimmt teuer.
ich geh mal olli nerven.


----------



## DerMalle (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Wie teuer ist denn so ein "3/4PS Kompressor"?  

Die "Standard-Größe" bei Made in Germany Anlage beträgt meist 210mm x 230mm x 490mm oder 210mm x 230mm x 600mm.

Die Cryo-Z hat die Maße 208mm x 256mm x 457mm.

Also nicht wirlich viel unterschied.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

olli meinte das sein spielzeug "sehr teuer" wahr.
laut seiner aussage gehe ich mal von ca 1500-2000€uros aus.


----------



## JuliusS (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Und wo leigt der Preis bei einer KoKü von einer Privat-Person ??? (habe mal was von einem Kokübauer LittleDevil gehört) Und mehr als 300€ will ich sowieso nicht bezhalen !!! Auch wenn der Cryo-Z keine -30Grad macht wäre das auch nicht schlimm -5 , -10 Grad reichen mir auch aus !!! Meine Frage habt ihr aber noch nicht beantwortet wisst ihr ob es Adapter für unser Stromnetz gibt ??? und gibt es den Cryo_Z wo billiger in Amerika ???


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Solche Adapter/Konverter gibt es. Link


----------



## JuliusS (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

OK Danke . So und jetzt mal eine Frage !!! Was kostet der Versnad von USA nach Deutschland und was muss ich an Zoll bezhalen . Also nur der Preis von der KoKü umgerechnet in Euro wäre 262€ .


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Hier mal ein Link zu den Zollgebühren. Zum Versand kann ich nur soviel sagen das das vom Versand-Shop abhängig ist und ob dieser überhaupt nach Deutschland liefert. Am besten dort kaufen (wenn man schon mal da ist  ) oder einen kaufen lassen der in den USA wohnt und den das dann versenden lassen.


----------



## herethic (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Naja für Privatpersonen hat Caseking ne Kokü,sammt Gehäuse.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Thermaltake Xpressar RCS100 Big-Tower - black


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Ob man dafür Caseking bemühen muß, wenn man es wo anders billiger bekommt.  Voelkner.de


----------



## JuliusS (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Aber diese Xpress Lösung ist auch sehr teuer . ... Für die gebotene Leistung . -2Grad ist nicht so der Hit !!!

@all wie ist das mit dem Kondenswasser und lässt dich ein PC in 24H-Betrieb mit KoKü betreiben ???


----------



## RaggaMuffin (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*



JuliusS schrieb:


> Aber diese Xpress Lösung ist auch sehr teuer . ... Für die gebotene Leistung . -2Grad ist nicht so der Hit !!!


 

du zahlst ja nicht nur für die kühlung..
das gehäuse ist ja auch mit dabei.


----------



## Alriin (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*



JuliusS schrieb:


> @all wie ist das mit dem Kondenswasser und lässt dich ein PC in 24H-Betrieb mit KoKü betreiben ???



Ja, dabei muss man den Sockel aber komplett isloieren.


----------



## JuliusS (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Aber das ist noch so riesig !!! @RaggaMuffin hab mal ne Frage an dich weißt du das mit Preis von 1500€ für eine KoKÜ genau ??? Ich meine die von Oli


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Nein, das weiß er nicht. Eine Singlestage-Kokü wie Ollis oder meine liegt üblicherweise bei rund 500 € aufwärts - je nach Ausstattung/Sonderwünschen eben. Ohne Gehäuse geht es günstiger, in Deutschland ist es generell etwas teurer als in vielen europäischen Nachbarländern - dafür ist die Qualität aber im Schnitt auch höher und die Kommunikation und der Versand sind unkompliziert. Dabei sollte man auch im Hinterkopf behalten, dass im Falle einer Reparatur der Konstrukteur die Anlage wohl am besten kennt und der Versand innerhalb DE auch unproblematischer ist.
Die angesprochenen 1.500 - 2.000 € gehen in Richtung Kaskade, wobei auch da die Ausstattung/Sonderwünsche zu deutlichen Preisunterschieden führen kann.
Wer mit so einer Kühlung liebäugelt, sollte aber am besten direkt mit den Konstrukteuren in Kontakt treten - die wissen am besten, wieviel die Einzelkomponenten kosten und wie hoch der Aufwand bei der Konstruktion ist.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*



JuliusS schrieb:


> @RaggaMuffin hab mal ne Frage an dich weißt du das mit Preis von 1500€ für eine KoKÜ genau ??? Ich meine die von Oli


 
ich habe aktuell andere sorgen und habe keine ahnung was seine kokü kostet.
weist du ich mus schaun das ich genug umsatz schiebe um das ich mein job behalten kan.


----------



## fuzz3l (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Also wer für eine einfache Kokü 1500-2000€ ausgibt, sollte sofort erschossen werden...
Dafür bekommt man ja fast eine Kaskade mit ca. -100°C...

Aber ansonsten hat PCGH_Stephan schon alles gesagt: Wer so was haben will, der sollte sich im extremecooling.net anmelden und den üblichen Verdächtigen da eine PN schreiben...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## JuliusS (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

@RagaMuffin kein Problem das kenne ich schon von meinem Vater der arbeitet zwar im öffentlichen Dienst (Oberamtsrat) muss aber auch den ganzen Tag arbeiten .Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe 
@PCGH_Stefan kennst du einen Anbieter von KoKüs in Deutschland mit den man in Kontakt treten könnte ??? Müsste halt schon ein bißchen genauer sein damit ich was konkretes hab !!!


----------



## der8auer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Gehe zu ..:[eXtremeCooling.de]:.. sprich dort mit:

Patrickclouds: Profil ansehen: Patrickclouds - extremecooling
oder august123: Profil ansehen: august123 - extremecooling


----------



## JuliusS (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

@all guckt mal was ich für einen KoKÜBauer gefunden hab !!! Kennt ihr den Abuer hier ??? Sind die Koküs gut ??? Und was haltet ihr von !"Little Devil" habe von den nämlcih schon viel gehört weiß halt nur nicht in welchen Forum der tätig ist !!!

Achso der heißt Moc und ist bei der Awardfabrik


----------



## RaggaMuffin (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*



JuliusS schrieb:


> @all guckt mal was ich für einen KoKÜBauer gefunden hab !!! Kennt ihr den Abuer hier ??? Sind die Koküs gut ??? Und was haltet ihr von !"Little Devil" habe von den nämlcih schon viel gehört weiß halt nur nicht in welchen Forum der tätig ist !!!
> 
> Achso der heißt Moc und ist bei der Awardfabrik


 
"hust"
extremecooling <<< hier solltest du MOC finden....


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Geh zu extremecooling, da tummeln sich die KOKÜ-Bauer 

Ich würde mich auch erstmal ein wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigen,
bevor man ne KOKÜ kauft.


----------



## JuliusS (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Wo kann man sich den einlesen ???


----------



## RaggaMuffin (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*



JuliusS schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich den einlesen ???


 

wusste nicht das man gymnasiasten alles in den mund legen mus.

extreamcooling.de <<< hier oder google...


----------



## McZonk (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> extr*ea*mcooling.de <<< hier oder google...


Wenn klugscheißen, dann schon richtig bitte.... 
-> http://www.extremecooling.de/forum/forum.php


----------



## der8auer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> wusste nicht das man gymnasiasten alles in den mund legen mus.



Solche Kommentare kannst dir sparen! Wie oft wurden dir Tipps usw. bei deinen OC Versuchen gegeben und du gingst auch nicht drauf ein. 
So und jetzt BTT!


----------



## JuliusS (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Erstmal danke , wenn ich dann einigermaßen auf dem Stand der Dinge bin werde ich mich wieder melden und ncohmal beraten lassen


----------



## DerMalle (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung*

Hier mal zwei Youtube Links mit Grundlagen:

Der Kältemittelkreislauf

Der Verdichter


----------

